# Beckhoff CX mit einem Siemens Panel über SiemensHMIComm.lib



## mclear (23 April 2007)

Hallöle,

ich bin grad am werkeln mit einem CX9000 von Beckhoff. Ich würde gern eine Kopplung mit einem TP170b o.ä. von Siemens herstellen. Im einfachsten Fall vielleicht sogar nur mit einem OP3. Jetzt ist mir auf der Seite von Beckhoff die SiemensHMIcomm.lib aufgefallen...

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tckb/appnotes/siemenshmi_comm/html/fb_siemenshmi_comm_overview.htm

Hab mir auch alles nach Anleitung geladen und und bekomme, aber schon beim Übersetzen des plc-Programms vier Fehler(kann INT nicht in Pointer of Byte konvertieren). 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Oder anders gefragt, wie würdet ihr an einen CX9000 oder CX1001 ein Panel koppeln und wenn nicht Siemens, was dann?

Beckhoff war übrigens noch zu keiner Aussage imstande. Vielleicht Propritäre Version der *.lib ???


----------



## Fx64 (24 April 2007)

Hallo, 

vielleicht postest Du mal Dein Projekt. Warum schliesst Du die Geräte denn nicht an ein Beckhoff Panel??

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Fx64 (24 April 2007)

...scheint ja ein Projekt und eine Config (wsm) aus "grauer" Vorzeit zu sein ;-).

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Oberchefe (25 April 2007)

Kannst Du mal die bemängelte Programmzeile posten? Sollte ja irgendwas mit ADR() enthalten.


----------



## Fx64 (25 April 2007)

...öffne einfach die Lib und ändere mal z.B. 

            pReqCont := pReqCont + INT_TO_DWORD(nDataLen);

an den Stellen, dann sollte es übersetzbar sein.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## mclear (26 April 2007)

Sorry, bin grad 2 Tage auf Baustelle gewesen...

@oberchefe das Bild mit dem Fehler ist angehängt

Das Projekt ist einfach genau so, wie es auf der Beckhoffseite zu laden gibt.

Aber gut ich hängs nochmal mit dran. Ich kann die Bibliothek leider nicht ändern... Keine Bearbeitung möglich...

Ein Beckhoff-Panel ist ja gut und schön, aber soweit ich weiß haben die doch nur reine Monitore. (Und Rechner mit Monitor...) Ich möchte jedoch die vertraute Siemens HMI mit einem im Hintergrund stehenden CX zusammenbringen.
Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob nicht eine Protool Runtime auf dem CX zu installieren ginge(in dem Fall nur auf den 1000ern mit Win embedded) und dann via OPC und normaler Anzeige mit Touch die HMI zu stellen.

Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich das Panel (z.B. TP177A) zu nehmen und ihm vom Adressbereich her ne S7 vorzutäuschen und gut is...

Gruß mclear


----------



## Oberchefe (26 April 2007)

Da Code bemängelt wird, für den Du keinen Quelltext hast bleibt warscheinlich nur noch die Möglichkeit, es mit einer älteren Compilerversion zu versuchen (die es mit der Typprüfung noch nicht so genau nimmt).

"Projekt", "Optionen", Tab "Übersetzungsoptionen", Haken raus bei "Compiler Version Immer aktuell" und eine entsprechend alte Version anwählen.

Alternativ bei Beckhoff anfragen und sie bitten, die Bibliothek anzupassen.


----------



## Integer (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo mclear
Wie ist so der Stand bei dir bezüglich CX9000 mit TP177b?
Möchte genau dies auch tun, den ich möchte die Vorzüge einer CX SPS mit den bewährten und bekannten Siemens Touch Panels kombinieren.
Hatte auch schon Beckhoff angefragt, habe leider nie eine konkrette Aussage bekommen.
Denke via Modbus TCP/IP sollte eine Kommunikation möglich sein.
Frage ist halt noch, wie Variablen Handling funktioniert oder anders gesagt, wie hoch ist der gesammt Aufwand. Lohnt sich so was überhaupt.


----------



## mclear (6 Januar 2008)

Hi Integer,

also ich hab das Ding erstmal wieder wegen zeitmangels verworfen. Der Tip von Oberchefe mit dem Compiler funktionierte erstmal. Das Projekt ließ sich übersetzen und wurde testweise auf einen CX1000 gestartet. Als HMI sollte das TP170B fürs erste herhalten, aber aus irgendeinem Grund brach die Verbindung zum Teilnehmer zyklisch ab, so daß ich dort nicht weiter arbeiten konnte.

Ergebnis: ein TP170B jetzt übrig
ein CX1000 mit PB-Master grad auch noch übrig

Würde das Projekt zwar gerne zuende bringen, aber zur Zeit laufen andere Sachen die wichtiger sind. Und die damalige Aufgabenstellung wurde von mir mit einem Proface Panel und BC3100 via Modbus/RTU-Kopplung über die KL6001 gelöst.

Wär nicht schlecht wenn du nochmal n bisl Schmalz investieren würdest und mir bescheid geben könntest obs bei dir läuft.

Gruß mclear


----------



## mclear (6 Januar 2008)

Achso, zu den beiden Fragen von dir:

Das Variablenhandling ist mit zwei Feldern (eins für Daten vom Panel zum CX, eins für Daten vom CX zum Panel) im Systemmanager gemacht worden. Bekommst du auf der Beckhoffseite im Support-Beitrag zur SiemensHMI.lib. 

Wenns denn funktioniert ist der Gesamtaufwand wie ne ganz normale Projektierung eins TP und die Programmerstellung von nem CX. Die Frage ist noch ob sich die Kosten mindestens mit gleichwertigen Siemenskomponenten wenigstens decken. Eine PB-Master-Erweiterung am CX kostet ca. 400 Euro...


----------

